# Skin Tightening Product?



## beautybytheresa (May 18, 2008)

Just wondered if any of you guys know of a great skin tightening product out there that would help to tighten out lines around the mouth before makeup being applied. Dont mind if it is a temporary tightening as it is for a special occasion makeover.

Is this the type of thing that some people recommend Preparation H for as I have never used it for facial skin benefits (not sure if it is wise)?


----------



## Ashley (May 18, 2008)

Is this more of a smile-lines problem, or sagging skin around the lips?

I've read good reviews for Olay Total Effects Night Firming cream. I like Olay's Regenist night cream. I think both are good for fine wrinkles, or smile lines.

If it's sagging skin, I'm not sure of any lotion that would firm it up, but I do know that some artists do use a type of "face lift tape" for a temporary "face lift" but this is fod very special occasions only.

Here are some instructions I found, so you can get a genera idea of how it works:

_ Instant Face-Lift_

Tools:

* Mirror

* Scissors

* Needle

Materials:

* Isometric beauty band, or gauze or adhesive tape

* Thin elastic tape

* Thread

* Cosmetic adhesive

Time: 5 minutes to 1/2 hour

At least two products available provide an instant facelift. One is an isometric beauty band to lift and smooth sagging facial skin; this is a handy version of a standard theatrical makeup trick, and can be purchased from most cosmetic supply houses. The second is called an instant face-lift; buy it at any shop that sells theatrical makeup, or make your own.

The instant face-lift consists of two bands over your head, to lift the skin of our cheeks, chin, and jaw. These two bands are the ear lift and the chin lift.

To make the ear lift, cut two 1-inch-long triangles of gauze. Sew one end of an 8-inch piece of thin elastic tape to one corner of each piece. Using a cosmetic adhesive, glue a piece of gauze close to your hairline and directly in front of one ear with the elastic strip aimed at the top of your head; repeat to attach the other piece of gauze in front of your other ear. Pull the elastic strips up and tie them tightly together at the back of your head.

To make the chin lift, cut triangles of gauze and sew elastic strips to them as above. Attach one triangle just below and behind each earlobe. Pull the strips up, tighten them, and tie them.

Source of instructions:

Howstuffworks "How to Get Rid of Wrinkles"

Sounds a litte crazy, but I've seen pics of it done in Eve Pearl's Plastic Surgery Without the Surgery and the results are quite good, though I can imagine getting a headache from this!


----------



## beautybytheresa (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info - It sounds very effective but I dont think the client would be wanting to wear this tape at her daughter wedding.

HOw effective is Clarins Beauty Flash Balm?


----------



## magosienne (May 18, 2008)

preparation H ?? uh ? sorry i have trouble understanding why people would use it to tighten the skin, considering it's originally made for hemorrhoids




. considering it's mostly a soothing cream, i'm not sure it would do anything about tightening the area around the mouth.


----------



## beautybytheresa (May 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif preparation H ?? uh ? sorry i have trouble understanding why people would use it to tighten the skin, considering it's originally made for hemorrhoids



. considering it's mostly a soothing cream, i'm not sure it would do anything about tightening the area around the mouth. I know - that is how I feel too but I used to hear about this years ago and have also recently heard this on a you tube video which has made me question again. 
What would you recommend magosienne?


----------



## katee (May 18, 2008)

Models used to use Prep H longggg ago, not so much for firming, but because it is a topical diuretic. They used it principally to deal with puffiness around the eyes.

As for firming, any product with a decent amount of dmea will provide instant results. Both Go bare skincare and psf - pure skin formulations make very good ones....

hth


----------

